# Cydectin for cattle, ok for sheep?



## waygr00vy

Hi, i just bought the cydectin pour on for cattle to use for my goats. My feed store didn't have the cydectin for sheep, and I know the cattle pour on is ok for goats (which I have many more of) but is it ok for sheep? I only have 3 sheep, and as expensive as that stuff is, I really don't want to go run out and buy another bottle right away...of course I don't want to harm the sheep either! Ivermectin hasn't been working very well in my area, that is what I have been using. I think quest equine wormer also has the same ingredient as cydectin, would that be better to use? And at what dose?? Thanks!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...eep++dosage&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=4&ie=UTF-8

This is a list of available wormers for sheep. Ive had good luck with the Levamisole. Its not expensive, and has worked well for mine so far.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#cydectin

According to this, Quest is 4 times stronger than the pour on, but it doesnt give a dosage for sheep


----------



## Somerhill

According to discussions on sheep-L, pour-on dewormers do not work effectively for sheep. They do not absorb through their skin like cattle and goats. Perhaps something to do with lanolin?
Would it be possible to buy a smaller amount of approved dewormer from a friend or neighbor who has sheep? I do that for a friend who just has a couple goats and does not want to buy a whole bottle. 

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Somerhill said:


> According to discussions on sheep-L, pour-on dewormers do not work effectively for sheep. They do not absorb through their skin like cattle and goats. Perhaps something to do with lanolin?
> Would it be possible to buy a smaller amount of approved dewormer from a friend or neighbor who has sheep? I do that for a friend who just has a couple goats and does not want to buy a whole bottle.
> 
> Lisa at Somerhill
> www.somerhillfarm.com


Even though they are "pour-ons" they are used orally on sheep and goats.


----------



## waygr00vy

You actually give the pour on orally for goats...you do not actually use it as a pour on. I know goats and sheep are different though, with their sensitivity to these wormers and other medications. Thanks for the link bearfootfarm, I will try and get them something on there, see if I can find the levamisole. I just wanted to make sure it is something that is both safe, and effective.


----------



## Somerhill

Bearfootfarm said:


> Even though they are "pour-ons" they are used orally on sheep and goats.



Oh - well DUH!  I did not know that. I am assuming this is off label use? We've not had to use Cydectin yet, as our flock does not exhibit resistance to the other dewormers. (knock wood) 

Thanks
Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Somerhill said:


> Oh - well DUH!  I did not know that. I am assuming this is off label use? We've not had to use Cydectin yet, as our flock does not exhibit resistance to the other dewormers. (knock wood)
> 
> Thanks
> Lisa at Somerhill
> www.somerhillfarm.com


Yes. Lots of sheep and goat wormers used are "off label". Supposedly its because the companies wont spend the money for the testing required to get them approved for different species, even though theyve been proven to work.

Here's what I use: 
http://www.livestockconcepts.com/LevasoleProhibitDrench.html

I weigh it out and just mix what I need since one packet will dose about 120 sheep


----------



## mawalla

Help me out here as I may be dreaming, but haven't I seen somewhere that pour on cydectin, if poured on a goat, can be fatal to them. Seems like I remember something about it causing neurological problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mawalla said:


> Help me out here as I may be dreaming, but haven't I seen somewhere that pour on cydectin, if poured on a goat, can be fatal to them. Seems like I remember something about it causing neurological problems.


Thats what Ive read too
http://www.greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg.tcl?msg_id=007q0s


----------



## orphy

I used the cydectin pour on for cows as a drench for my goats, I also have four sheep I used the cydectin on them also as a drench but I only use half the dose which was 1cc per 50 lb for goats and so that would be 1/2 cc per 50 lbs for sheep. It worked well and they are great.


----------



## kesoaps

> Yes. Lots of sheep and goat wormers used are "off label". Supposedly its because the companies wont spend the money for the testing required to get them approved for different species, even though theyve been proven to work.


That's what I've heard, too, from the vet.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

The reason they developed the Cydectin Drench for sheep and off label for goats at 2X strength is how the cydectin pour on is made. Think about it - a pour on is absorbed through the skin and also must be made so rain does not wash it off. It doesn't work well in a rumen (think aqueous (water) emvironment) because it is not supposed to mix well with water. Since the rumen is a water environment it is not readily absorbed by the rumen. Hence they reformulated it for absorption in the rumen and it is marketed as a drench. I much prefer to use the formula designed for use in the rumen it has to work better and if it works better it gets to the worms in the proper strength and is more effective in killing the worms.


----------



## mawalla

I use Detomax injectable with excellent results. It's also off label for sheep but my vet is the one who suggested it to me when I was having big problems with barber pole worms. I also use Valbezen as the rotation wormer. It's not off label.


----------

